# Free large Phylo



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I will be driving perhaps as far as Savannah this coming week so anyone between Sarasota and Jacksonville at least, I can drop about a 4' piece of this as it has grown on to my walkway. Nice landscape or tree frog phylo, leaves 12+" at times.
No shipping


----------

